# New mouse breeder on the block! :)



## Babyeyes (May 23, 2013)

Hi I'm Serena,

I have been breeding mice from the age of 16' Rex really got me. Now I'm married and have time I am breeding Rex, long coats, reds, fox, long haired fox, choc fox and most colors and patens. But I'm looking into getting a breeding pear of Manx, and satin, also really want texels, I bred caves and all the coats are the same. So I love them, just soo much smaller and cute, all my mice are well cleaned and mite spread also wormed and have a rich diet.

I do try my best to not interbreed as it can shorten the life of the mouse. But if I have to I will,

I have 5 bucks and 21 does. I keep my mice in 4 foot tanks, and the mails in 2 foot, all males r in on there own,

Hope I can find a breeder near me that can help me out with new blood and breeds. And I can help too.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello welcome to the forum, I can't wait to see pictures of your mice they sound lovely!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi! We're glad to have you!

You may find that there is a bit more diversity of opinion on inbreeding than you're used to--it's quite common in exhibition lines.


----------



## Babyeyes (May 23, 2013)

Ok, I want to breed a Rex buck to one of its does, will the babies be ok?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome! And I second what Laigaie said. 

Are you here because of Cordane? She's one of the Australia people and has some really nice mice!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Frizzle said:


> Are you here because of Cordane? She's one of the Australia people and has some really nice mice!


Awwww! That just made my day!  - I'm in New Zealand so no, not here because of me.

From memory, Mushroom Rodentry had a litter born last week. Mum is a Burmese marked Texel Manx if that helps


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Cordane said:


> Frizzle said:
> 
> 
> > Are you here because of Cordane? She's one of the Australia people and has some really nice mice!
> ...


Noooo, I got my geography wrong! D: Maybe you can boat it across, ha. But really, you do have fine mice!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Frizzle said:


> Cordane said:
> 
> 
> > Frizzle said:
> ...


Don't worry, a lot of people get it wrong  Oh I could boat it across but my animals would likely have to stay here.. 
And really, thank you for the massive compliment.

Babyeyes - Welcome!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Babyeyes said:


> Ok, I want to breed a Rex buck to one of its does, will the babies be ok?


Inbreeding brings out the recessives so if they have no harmful recessives they'll be fine. Breeding unrelated mice can be just as risky - it entirely depends on the pairing. Many breeders inbreed to retain the qualities they like in their mice as well as to bring out the harmful recessives earlier rather than later (if any).


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome! 

As for inbreeding, I couldn't say it better than Seafolly did!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

